
Server hack prompts call for cPanel customers to take “immediate action” - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/02/server-hack-prompts-call-for-cpanel-customers-to-take-immediate-action/
======
sucuri2
Some more details here too:

[http://blog.sucuri.net/2013/02/cpanel-inc-server-
compromised...](http://blog.sucuri.net/2013/02/cpanel-inc-server-
compromised.html)

thanks,

------
raintrees
The discovery of successful attacks is starting to have a serious drum-like
cadence...

